# ESPN can put their .....



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

the ND and Louisville was a good game, but I really wanted to watch the texas and missouri game. i know they want to push ESPN360.com, but not all cable/internet providers have access, why can't they put the first game to ESPNnews or ESPNclassic. for some stupid reason, they put bonus coverage of the same game on ESPNnews instead of the Missouri Texas game. just very fusterated

one of the two sports radio stations in KC is having a petition http://www.petitiononline.com/BIG12ESP/petition.html


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The problem is more complicated then putting the first game on another channel. I dont know how cable works in the states but I would imagine ESPN is in the most homes, followed by ESPN 2... how would you like to watch a game, and have to swith a channel for merely another college game... or worse miss the ending of a game that you have devoted about two hours too, because you dont subscribe to ESPN classic.

ESPN probably gets big advertising dollars from its core SportsCentre times. If college leagues force them to move out of those core times too much, they will offer the leauges less TV money, simple as that. So they have to fit it in between 7-11. 

You are presenting this as an ESPN issue, but it mostly STARTS as a BIG 12 issue. They have chosen this to get the most money and visibility for their product. Now the Big 12 can work with ESPN, but any of the solutions you suggest cut into there contract revenue. 

In essence for the Big 12 to treat there fans the best they have to take less money from ESPN, or go to another network that provides less visibility such as FOX sports, so I can understand how they 

Moving the first game to another channel for another sporting event is illogical when its the same sport. Starting the game on another channel is difficult too because they already have exisitng programming.

They already try to delay the tip about five minutes. I think the best solution is tape delay the start of the second game if part of it will be missed. There are alot of unnecessary pauses that can be removed from the broadcast... take a bit of time out of the free throws for example. You can probably easily save another three-four minutes without hurting the broadcast value provided to viewers in the first half and they can see the entire game. 

Or they can start the first game at 6:50, tape delay the start until 7:00, and remove part of the half time, to ensure a regulation game is over in time. That is an awkward start time, and the Big East would not be too happy,


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I like the idea of using tape delay. They could just do away with Digger's (or whoever it may be) halftime banter that I really don't want to hear to begin with. Works for me.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I think the best solution is to put the score of the game at the top of the screen and update it live.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

in texas, missouri, and the kansas city area they switched the standard definition to the texas/missouri game if you have an hd option(or something like that). that's how i watched until the notre dame/louisville game ended.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> I like the idea of using tape delay. They could just do away with Digger's (or whoever it may be) halftime banter that I really don't want to hear to begin with. Works for me.


No way, if we're that interested we'll be following it live online.



Willo said:


> I think the best solution is to put the score of the game at the top of the screen and update it live.


Yep. Works for March Madness.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Yep. Works for March Madness.


yeah, but you're still pissed when you aren't able to watch your team play because some other game you don't care about is going on too long.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Time Warner doesn't have espn360...They charge you twice what their service is worth, but they don't want you to use it for the stuff it's designed for...which would require them to actually invest money in their infrastructure.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

not going to lie, i'm all about my team, but i'd sacrifice the first 5 mins. if there is a great finish underway in the game previous. didn't watch that Louisville/ND game so i don't if it was that tight but if it was i would've givin up let's say, my team (Pitt) vs. Marquette for the first 5 mins.

college ball late game finishes, if close, are usually great.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> not going to lie, i'm all about my team, but i'd sacrifice the first 5 mins. if there is a great finish underway in the game previous. didn't watch that Louisville/ND game so i don't if it was that tight but if it was i would've givin up let's say, my team (Pitt) vs. Marquette for the first 5 mins.
> 
> college ball late game finishes, if close, are usually great.


there was probably something like 5 minutes left in the first half of the texas/missouri game when the other game finally ended. i know for sure at least 10 minutes had gone by.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

oh ****. that's almost half the game. maybe a lil much. lol


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes one of our cable providers did put the MU/Texas game on ESPN2 Non-HD channel for KC/St Louis/ and Dallas markets. However, not my provider and a couple other ones in the KC area. My problem is that they have so many other outlets that they can move the next game to for. I understand ESPN and ESPNU most likely they are unable to move them to those outlets if there are "live" events, but they can easily have the next game to start on ESPNews or ESPNClassic where. ESPNews is a good choice b/c at the same time they were showing ND/Louisville game, they have bonus coverage on ESPNews when the country is already viewing it on ESPN2. I think this is a Big 12 issue too, I know it. They shold be more proactive to have their games in its entireity. the Big East and or the Big 10 teams before teh Big 12 and SEC games has it made since they are the first game, and us SEC and Big 12 fans get the shaft if the first game is overlapping. If the first game starts at 6, have the next game start at 8:20 to 8:30. It would make sense for all fans. I do not want a tape delay game, I want to watch the games live. Not all sevices has ESPN360.com b/c it could cost a lot of money Plus I would never want to watch my game on a 17 inch monitor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nobody watches games on the internet?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> Nobody watches games on the internet?


I have before during march madnsss on CBS.sportsline.com, but not all providers has 360.com


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

360 used to suck *** but it's pretty good now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Is 360 a free online service.

Every time I click on it to watch a game, it tells me my IP is not American and to basically get the **** out you canadian *******.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It's free as far as I know.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

ESPN360.com Participating Providers
All West Broadband
Phone: 800-532-5255
Website: www.allwest.net

Algona Municipal Utilities
Website: www.netamu.com

Arkwest
Website: www.arkwest.com

Arthur Mutual
Website: www.artelco.net

AT&T
(AT&T DSL and Uverse customers only)
Website: www.att.com | www.att.com/extras

Atlantic Broadband
Website: www.atlanticbb.net

Atlantic Telephone Membership Corporation
Website: www.atmc.net

Audeamus
Website: www.sebastiancorp.net

Bardstown Cable Internet
Website: www.bardstowncable.net

BELD Broadbrand
Phone: 781-348-BELD (2353)
Website: www.beld.com

Blue Ridge Communications
Website: www.brctv.com

Buckeye
Website: Buckeyecablesystem.net

Burlington Telecom
Website: www.burlingtontelecom.com

Cable TV of East Alabama
Website: ctvea.net

Cameron Communications
Website: www.camtel.com

Canby Telcom
Website: www.canby.com

CAS Cable
Website: www.cascable.net

Cavalier IPTV LLC
Mid-Atlantic : (800) 683-3944(VA, MD, PA, DE, NJ, DC customers)
Midwest: (800) 374-5364 (MI, OH business customers)
Southeast: (888) 432-4855 (AL, FL, GA, KY, LA, MS, NC, TN customers)
Website: www.cavtel.com

CDE Lightband
Website: www.clarksvillede.com

Charter
Phone: 888-438-2427
Website: www.charter.com/Visitors/Home.aspx

Chattanooga
Website: www.epbfi.com/myfi

Chesnee Communications
Website: www.chesnet.net

City of Muscatine
Website: www.mpw.org

Clariti Media
Website: www.myclariti.com

Columbus Datacentric
Website: www.columbus-ks.com

Comcast
Website: www.comcast.net

Comporium
Website: www.comporium.com

Comspan Communications
Website: www.comspancomm.com

Consolidated
Website: www.myconsolidated.net

Conway
Phone: 501-450-6000
Website: www.conwaycorp.com

Cox
Website: www.cox.net

CT Communications Network
Website: www.ctcn.net

CTC Telecom
Website: www.ctcweb.net

Daktel Communications
Website: www.daktel.com

Darien Communications
Website: www.darientel.net

Dixie-Net, Inc.
Website: www.dixie-net.com

Elauwit Networks
Website: www.elauwitnetworks.com

ElbertonNET
Website: www.elberton.net

En-Touch Systems, Inc.
Phone: 281-225-1000
Website: www.entouch.net

Etex Communications
Website: www.etex.net

Farmers Telecommunications Cooperative
Website: www.farmerstel.com

Farmers Telephone Cooperative
Website: www.ftc-i.net/internet.htm

FirstMile Technologies
Website: www.firstmileusa.com

Flint Cable TV
Website: www.flintcatv.com

Foothills
Website: www.foothills.net/internet_residential.php/

Frontier
Phone: 866-931-5256
Website: www.frontieronline.com | http://www.czn.com/
Former Commonwealth Telephone Customers, please call 800-544-1530
Former Epix, Commonwealth, and Global Valley subscribers will not have access to ESPN360.

Gator.net
Website: www.gator.net

GardenValley
Website: www.gvtel.com

GLW Broadband
Website: www.glwb.net

Grafton Technologies, Inc.
Website: www.beyonddigitaltv.com

Grande Communications
Phone: 1-877-6 GRANDE
Website: www.grandecom.com

HardyNet
Website: www.hardynet.com

Hargray CATV Company, Inc.
Website: www.hargray.com

Hayneville Holdings
Website: www.htcnet.net

Hiawatha Broadband Communications
Phone: (507) 474 4000
Website: http://www.hbci.com

High Speed Utah
Website: www.highspeedutah.com

Horry Telephone Cooperative, Inc.
Website: http://www.htcinc.net

Hotwire Communications
Website: http://www.gethotwired.com/

HTC Communications Co.
Website: iptv.htc.net

Insight
Phone: 469-417-0314
Website: www.insightbb.com
Insight in Columbus, Ohio does not have access to ESPN360.

Intermountain
Website: www.imctv.com

Iowa Network Services
Phone: 515-830-0110 or 1-800-CALL-INS
Website: www.iowanetworkservices.com
Only Kalona Cooperative Telephone and Clear Lake Telephone (aka Northland Communications) customers have access

Jackson Energy Authority (Eplus Broadband)
Website: eplusbroadband.com

KanOkla Communications
Website: www.kanokla.com/blog

Knology
Website: www.knology.com

Kraus Cable TV
Website: www.krausonline.com

Kuhn Communications Inc.
Website: www.kuhncom.net

Liberty Cablevision
Phone: 787-355-3535
Website: www.libertypr.com

LISCO
Website: www.lisco.com

Loretto
Website: www.lorettotel.net

LUS Fiber
Website: www.lusfiber.com

Magazine
Website: www.magtel.com

Mahaska Communication Group
Website: www.mahaska.org/index.php

Manti
Website: http://www.manti.com/

Mediacom
Phone: 877-410-2225
Website: www.mediacomcc.com

Message Express Internet
Website: www.mei.net

Mid-Hudson
Phone: 800-342-5400 or 518-943-6600
Website: www2.mhcable.com

Morristown Utilities Commission
Website: www.musfiber.com

MTC Cable
Phone: 845-586-3311
Website: www.mtctelcom.com

Murray Electric System
Website: www.murray-ky.net

North State Communications
Website: http://my.northstate.net/

Northeast Missouri Rural Telephone Company
Website: www.nemr.net

NTELOS Media Inc.
Phone: 1-877-4 NTELOS or 1-800-262-2200
Website: www.ntelos.com

Nulink
Website: nulinkdigital.com

NVC
Website: www.jamesvalley.com

Omintel Communications
Website: www.omnitel.biz

OpenBand Multimedia
Website: support.openband.net

otelco
Website: www.otelco-alabama.com

Palmetto
Website: www.prtc.coop

PBT Communications
Website: www.pbtcomm.net

PEAK
Website: www.peakinternet.com

Phonoscope
Phone: 713-272-4600
Website: www.phonoscope.com

Pineland Telephone Cooperative, Inc.
Website: www.pineland.net

Pinnacle Communications
Website: www.pinncom.com

Pioneer
Website: www.pldi.net

Plant Telenet
Website: www.planttel.net

Plantation Cablevision, Inc.
Website: www.plantationcable.net

Prairie Grove Telephone Company
Website: www.pgtc.com

Public Service Data Inc.
Website: www.pstel.net

RCN
Phone: 866-726-0066
Website: www.rcn.com

Reds TV & Cable, Inc.
Website: www.redscable.com

Reserve Long Distance Telephone Co, Inc
Website: www.rtconline.com

road9
Website: www.road9.net/Customer_Services.aspx

Rural Telephone Company
Website: www.rtci.net

Salem Communications
null

Sandhill
Website: www.shtc.net

Service Electric Cable TV & Communications
Website: www.sectv.com

Shawano
Website: http://www.shawano.tv

Shen Heights
Phone: 570-462-1911
Website: www.shenhgts.net

SouthEast Telephone
Website: www.setel.com

Southwest Arkansas Telephone Cooperative, Inc
Website: www.swat.coop

Spencer Municipal Utilities
Phone: 712-580-5800
Website: www.smunet.net

Spruce Knob Seneca Rocks Telephone
Website: www.spruceknob.net/tvpage/tvwebpage.htm

St. Paul Telephone
Website: www.stpaultel.com

Star Stream Communications
Phone: 916-652-9479
Website: www.starstream.net

SuddenLink
Website: www.suddenlink.net

Surry Telecommunications Inc.
Website: www.surry.net

Teleguam
Website: www.gta.net

Telepak Networks, Inc.
Website: www.telepak.net

Thacker-Grisgsby Communications
Website: www.tgtel.com

Tri-County Communications
Website: www.goTriCounty.com

Tri-County Telephone
Website: www.tctelco.net

TruVista
Website: www.truvista.net

Tullahoma
Website: http://www.lighttube.net/fiberopticsdepartment.php

TV Service, Inc
Website: www.tvscable.com

United Telephone Mutual Aid Corp
Website: http://www.utma.com/index.html

US Cable of Paramus - Hillsdale
Phone: 201-930-9000
Website: www.uscablegroup.com

Verizon
Phone: (800) 742 5375
Website: www.verizon.com

vtx
Website: www.vtxvision.com

Wabash Mutual Telephone Company
Website: www.wabash.com

Wadsnet Internet Service
Website: www.wadsnet.com

Webster-Calhoun Cooperative Telephone Association
Website: www.wccta.net

West Carolina
Website: abbeville.wctel.net/, anderson.wctel.net/, /mccormick.wctel.net/

Western Broadband
Website: www.westernbroadband.net/

Wilkes Telecommunications
Website: www.wilkes.net

Windstream Communications
Website: www.windstream.net

Yadkin
Website: www.yadtel.net

Yelcot Video Group, Inc.
Website: www.yelcot.com/


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yep, us Time Warner peeps don't get it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Time Warner just gives it to you rectally


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

We didn't even get the Big Ten Network for its first football season. Thanks Time Warner!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I watch almost every game online, am I allowed to post stream sites? I have a few really good ones


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I watch almost every game online, am I allowed to post stream sites? I have a few really good ones


You're allowed to PM me 

I think we're all aware of justin.tv, and if you're not then start getting aware people! That's a legal site btw, don't hate on my post.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

there's a site I know where you can get a lot of the games, but the quality really varies. The term p2p is in it and the suffix eu is used. Most people probably know about it. All that software usually sucks though. I quit trying to use stuff like tvants and sopcast. I hardly ever get those things to work right.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I pay 30 a month and get all the NHL, NBA, and almost all ESPN family broadcast college games, through a cable package. I dont actually get any of the ESPN Channels.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Diable said:


> there's a site I know where you can get a lot of the games, but the quality really varies. The term p2p is in it and the suffix eu is used. Most people probably know about it. All that software usually sucks though. I quit trying to use stuff like tvants and sopcast. I hardly ever get those things to work right.


I didn't have a TV for World Cup 2006, so I watched the entire tournament in mandarin using stuff like tvants and sopcast. Way too much effort and I always worry it's packed full of viruses.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I get all ESPN but not 360 on Surwest Connections (Formally known as Everest)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

finally!!!!! in KS (and KC metro MO side) and Oklahoma those two states go to wach the first few minutes on ESPN SD instead of HD. yay!


----------

